# burton est system



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

How easy is it to adjust your binding with the est system? Is it just the press of a button or two and then move the binding where ever you want? Or is there more to it?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It's 2 screws on the outside of each binding. Its very simple, loosen, adjust, tighten. Use a number 3 Phillips Head (+) screwdriver. There are also 3 "bubbles" on the footbed of each binding. One shows stance width (which there are markings along the channel of the board), the second is how the binding is centered front to back, and the third shows your stance angle.

Can post pics of mine if needed.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I found some examples on youtube. I was thinking you didn't need any tools to adjust it but I guess that would probably make it pretty unsafe to ride. 

So instead of loosening 8 screws you are loosening 4 screws? Is it really that much faster? 

Also I am looking to buy cartel bindings right now and maybe the burton joystick at the end of the season. Is it possible to get a different base plate for the normal cartel bindings to fit on an est board?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a baseplate adapter to work with other burton bindings, I believe it comes with the board when you buy it. I really recommend using EST bindings though. The board flexes alot better/more consistenly with the EST's. Personally, I still recommend the Triads over Cartels, but that's just me. I've ridden both, fell in love with the Triad EST's

As far as it being quicker, yes it is. Not so much the loosening/tightening but setting your stance angle, width and getting the binding centered it's the most accurate and quickest way to do it.

Edit: To be more specific, there are two "sliders" that you place in each channel, each are threaded for the screws, when you loosen the screws the bindings will slide on these sliders.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The setup is super quick and easy. It is also a pleasure to change your stance around. You can pretty much make adjustments before and after each run. If you aren't too worried about exact angles and stance widths, you can even change it around while you are still strapped into the board.

The stance options are almost limitless on this system. I personally think it's a great implementation. And yes, the screws come with the ICS board. Make sure you also have a small flathead screwdriver around to pop the plugs in the board out. Don't lose the plugs though, you'll need to plug them back in after you insert the screws.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I have last year's cartel gmp est's on a joystick- had them on the hero last year. you can buy the shredbed and cantbed pads as accessory but not the other higher end ones. i agree with the above statements that the est set up real increases board feel and you can get the board to flex much easier than with base plate bindings. the two problems i have with it is that the rubber washers on the bolt will come apart (as in squawshed) if you tighten them too much. they never came lose on me even after they looked like chop suey but still. i had another set of bolts that had metal washers with a bent tab that locked into the channel so it wouldn't come lose. those worked flawlessly too- i don't understand why they stuck with the rubber washers. the other thing is that with the cantbed and shredbed there's really no accurate way to get your angles down so you have to guesstimate. there are numbers on the inside of the binding but it's just retarded trying line them up to anything. there's an angle diagram on the bed also but again it's next to useless. ho yea, i've also had to deal with the toe strap coming loose almost every run. that hardly ever happens with my forces. 

all in all though, besides the few minor annoyances that i know burton will never address, the est's are really the only binders worth putting on the channel boards. it's an awesome system.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> The stance options are almost limitless on this system. I personally think it's a great implementation. And yes, the screws come with the ICS board.


Sounds like a good idea, but if Burton's EST bindings are the only type that works well with the ICS system or is most recommended, you won't find me buying a Burton board any time soon. Isn't Burton basically pushing consumers to purchase both the bindings and board from them, which in effect increases their profit margins and provides minimal options to the consumer when purchasing a Burton product? :dunno: 

I mean, yeah, you can get the "adaptor" baseplate, but Burton knows it won't perform the same as the EST bindings will. Several posts have also determined this. Hell, they were probably forced to provide an adapter solution to this new design. Burton knows that if a consumer wants one of their boards, they will probably end up buying their bindings as well. Sounds like BS in a nutshell to me. I am not a Burton hater. I buy Burton soft goods, I have S.W. boots and currently ride a Burton Royale, but I definitely am turned off by Burton's ways on this subject. I am not bashing the technology. From what others have posted, the technology appears to be good. It just seems to be a sneaky way to increase profit to me. Maybe I haven't grasped the entire picture on this subject , but so far I am not impressed. I guess it is a matter of time if other companies follow this path.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but if Burton's EST bindings are the only type that works well with the ICS system or is most recommended, you won't find me buying a Burton board any time soon. Isn't Burton basically pushing consumers to purchase both the bindings and board from them, which in effect increases their profit margins and provides minimal options to the consumer when purchasing a Burton product? :dunno:
> 
> I mean, yeah, you can get the "adaptor" baseplate, but Burton knows it won't perform the same as the EST bindings will. Several posts have also determined this. Hell, they were probably forced to provide an adapter solution to this new design. Burton knows that if a consumer wants one of their boards, they will probably end up buying their bindings as well. Sounds like BS in a nutshell to me. I am not a Burton hater. I buy Burton soft goods, I have S.W. boots and currently ride a Burton Royale, but I definitely am turned off by Burton's ways on this subject. I am not bashing the technology. From what others have posted, the technology appears to be good. It just seems to be a sneaky way to increase profit to me. Maybe I haven't grasped the entire picture on this subject , but so far I am not impressed. I guess it is a matter of time if other companies follow this path.


Call it what you want or conspire to no end. The ICS is a very, very solid system. In fact, I believe it is one of the biggest steps forward in snowboard technology. Yes, Burton of course has a patent on it. But if other companies want to make EST style bindings, they can acquire licensing for it. I'm guessing they won't though since they have their own boards and it is probably going to cost them a small fortune.

A lot of the people I see criticizing the ICS system have never even given it a chance. And the ones that have tried it briefly went into it with a very closed mind. It's the same type of behavior I see in a lot of people when it comes to trying Sushi for the first time. They go into it with very negative thoughts of raw fish and will themselves to hate it. A lot of those same people end up loving sushi after a couple of more tries. I admit I was one of those sushi hating people, but now I absolutely love it.

People also complain about the fact that a lot of riders hardly mess around with their stance all that much. I am willing to bet the biggest reason for this is because it is such a hassle to change your stance around with current systems. There is also a large population of riders out there who ride multiple conditions that do in fact change their stances depending on the type of riding they will do. Some riders dedicate a whole day to park riding and the next to all-mountain. With the ICS, now they can do park and all-mountain in the same day with minimal effort in changing the stance.

Another huge thing that is happening with the ICS is swappable baseplates. Softer, stiffer, canted, etc... Heck, ride directly on top of your board if you want.

Yea it sucks that only Burton EST bindings give you the full functionality, but does it matter all that much when it comes to a system this good? I say bite your tongue and ego and just go for it. You're not going to grow horns just because you are riding with Burton bindings. Who knows, maybe other companies will make EST style bindings instead of just offering conversion plates.

For now, I won't buy an ICS board either, but I certainly will not bash Burton for a great system. All this conspiracy theory shit gets old. It's a new snowboard tech. Just get out and try it before letting your thoughts prejudge it.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Call it what you want or conspire to no end. The ICS is a very, very solid system. In fact, I believe it is one of the biggest steps forward in snowboard technology. Yes, Burton of course has a patent on it. But if other companies want to make EST style bindings, they can acquire licensing for it. I'm guessing they won't though since they have their own boards and it is probably going to cost them a small fortune.
> 
> A lot of the people I see criticizing the ICS system have never even given it a chance. And the ones that have tried it briefly went into it with a very closed mind. It's the same type of behavior I see in a lot of people when it comes to trying Sushi for the first time. They go into it with very negative thoughts of raw fish and will themselves to hate it. A lot of those same people end up loving sushi after a couple of more tries. I admit I was one of those sushi hating people, but now I absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


What's the point of biting our tongue when we can discuss it on forums!:laugh: Only kidding. Point taken. Yes, this is some break through technology for the industry, and will open the doors for future advancement in other companies with time. I think it is going to take just that, time. I think it is going to be hard for Burton to persuade consumers to dive into it, when they are the only company offering the technology. Now if Neversummer, or LibTech, or some other company created this technology would I have a different opinion? Absolutely not. I am looking forward to see how this technology progresses.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> What's the point of biting our tongue when we can discuss it on forums!:laugh: Only kidding. Point taken. Yes, this is some break through technology for the industry, and will open the doors for future advancement in other companies with time. I think it is going to take just that, time. I think it is going to be hard for Burton to persuade consumers to dive into it, when they are the only company offering the technology. Now if Neversummer, or LibTech, or some other company created this technology would I have a different opinion? Absolutely not. I am looking forward to see how this technology progresses.


I meant biting your tongue as in shut up and try it 

Yea, that is my main interest in this tech... the future of it. I'm on board with you in that I don't want to use Burton bindings. However, if I ever find a really good deal on both the board and bindings, I'd happily purchase it.

And I think a Skate Banana ICS would be sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but if Burton's EST bindings are the only type that works well with the ICS system or is most recommended, you won't find me buying a Burton board any time soon. Isn't Burton basically pushing consumers to purchase both the bindings and board from them, which in effect increases their profit margins and provides minimal options to the consumer when purchasing a Burton product? :dunno:
> 
> I mean, yeah, you can get the "adaptor" baseplate, but Burton knows it won't perform the same as the EST bindings will. Several posts have also determined this. Hell, they were probably forced to provide an adapter solution to this new design. Burton knows that if a consumer wants one of their boards, they will probably end up buying their bindings as well. Sounds like BS in a nutshell to me. I am not a Burton hater. I buy Burton soft goods, I have S.W. boots and currently ride a Burton Royale, but I definitely am turned off by Burton's ways on this subject. I am not bashing the technology. From what others have posted, the technology appears to be good. It just seems to be a sneaky way to increase profit to me. Maybe I haven't grasped the entire picture on this subject , but so far I am not impressed. I guess it is a matter of time if other companies follow this path.


what's the point in having a snowboard company if you're not going to do whatever the hell you want. nobody else came up with it so screw them. why should they pander to haters and their competitors? not one other snowboard company out their would if they came up with it.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

mjd said:


> what's the point in having a snowboard company if you're not going to do whatever the hell you want. nobody else came up with it so screw them. why should they pander to haters and their competitors? not one other snowboard company out their would if they came up with it.


Unbunch your panties. Just because I have a different opinion of what Burton is doing here doesn't mean I hate Burton or do not support the new technology. So let's get over that. I have been satisfied with Burton equipment in the past, and currently own Burton equipment. My argument basically says good luck to Burton on getting a large population of consumers converted to this EST and ICS system. It is going to take time. Once again...IT IS GOING TO TAKE A LONG TIME! New technology drives the snowboarding industry, and I support that. Shit, we would still be riding on plywood if it didn't. I am just saying that this is an obvious marketing strategy regardless. How can it not be? Some Burton big wigs figured out how to devise a system that would increase performance by utilizing both Burton boards and bindings. The system is patented, and now they can make $$$$$. Until this technology is saturated throughout the industry, I find it hard to believe that we are all going to jump out and buy Burton stuff.

My apologies to the OP for hijacking this thread.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I was considering on purchasing the Burton Joystick recently. Some sale prick tried convincing me that I had to get Burton EST bindings to go with the new board. I said nope, I am sticking with my old bindings. He ranted on about the EST bindings and I pretty much decided that the Joystick wasn't for me and walked out the door. Just my biased experiece.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Unbunch your panties. Just because I have a different opinion of what Burton is doing here doesn't mean I hate Burton or do not support the new technology. So let's get over that. I have been satisfied with Burton equipment in the past, and currently own Burton equipment. My argument basically says good luck to Burton on getting a large population of consumers converted to this EST and ICS system. It is going to take time. Once again...IT IS GOING TO TAKE A LONG TIME! New technology drives the snowboarding industry, and I support that. Shit, we would still be riding on plywood if it didn't. I am just saying that this is an obvious marketing strategy regardless. How can it not be? Some Burton big wigs figured out how to devise a system that would increase performance by utilizing both Burton boards and bindings. The system is patented, and now they can make $$$$$. Until this technology is saturated throughout the industry, I find it hard to believe that we are all going to jump out and buy Burton stuff.
> 
> My apologies to the OP for hijacking this thread.


damn you're a sensitive guy. but really, do you know how stupid this sounds: "Some Burton big wigs figured out how to devise a system that would increase performance by utilizing both Burton boards and bindings. The system is patented, and now they can make $$$$$." 'Gee let's devise a system that increases performance by utilizing both Burton boards and bindings. And give it away FREE!!'


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

a few points.

One, developing something that only works within a company is nothing new, guess what, all of you have it on your cars. Can you put a Lamborghini starter in a Honda Civic? No, so end the rants about "it's not fair". Welcome to the real world.

Second, been a bunch of rumors around that other companies are developing their own channel system, and Drake has uni-discs that can work on the Channel. So the cross-over is already starting. Not to mention this isn't entirely Burtons idea. Remember Capita's Freedom Groove boards? If anyone has a grief about the "baseless binding" idea, look back into the snowboarding history books, this isn't new. I didn't ride baseless back then, I didn't like standing directly on the board, but now its been brought to a level, with some changes, where it works very well.

Third, Neversummer is trying (patent pending) to patent their rocker shape/pattern. Guess what happens when they patent it, only NS boards will have that exact camber and you won't be able to get that feel unless you buy a NS.

Fourth, Snoridr, I hate pushy salespeople too, and will walk out just as quick, but a salesman or woman are not going to try and sell you the cheapest binding that works. That's why they are called salesmen. The only reason I suggest EST's is that I've used regular (baseplate) and EST bindings on a board with the channel and can honestly say the EST works very well, much better than with regular bindings. I rode regular bindings for 15 or so years (never burton until last year), and I'm very glad that the EST has been developed, I think once other companies start doing this and people actually try them instead of just being upset due to business practices, the attitudes will change. It's a step forward in snowboard tech.

To the original poster, it's up to you, but in the opinion of most of us who ride EST bindings, it's worth it putting on the board with a channel. If you're worried about price, I got my Triad EST's for about 160$ online buying a previous season model.

Lastly to Leo: the sushi analogy is a perfect way to describe it.


----------

